# Santa Came Early



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

The internet is a powerful tool.
We have researched a Tundra and Outback package since September. On Tundra Solutions.com, I learned about the Tundra's towing capabilities, and met "Herbicidal". Herbicidal steered me to this site. I went from complete newbe to "In the know" enough to locate,install and set up a WD Hitch (Reese Strait-Line w/ Dual Cam) and Controller (Prodigy). Then, buy and tow a new trailer with a new T.V. 300 miles home in December. We had fun, we were relaxed and I felt that I had the tools to handle the variables. Just the way I wanted to start our relationship with something that is supposed to be fun. I wish some of lifes other experiences could be short cut to weed out the bad stuff too.

Thanks and have a Happy,Safe Holiday,

John

2005 Outback 21RS (The biggest 21 footer out there)
2005 Toyota Tundra Double Cab, ARE Canopy and Boat Racks
Reese Strait-Line (800lb) w/ Dual Cam Sway control
Prodigy Brake controller


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Concrats on the TV and Trailer
Glad to hear that are comfortable with your setup.
Just remember there are drivers out there that think
You can stop on a dime so stay alert (ENJOY)
Happy Holidays
Don
action


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Good job on your 05/05 setup, and welcome to Outbackers!

action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

Congrats on your decision and purchases. I know you will be pleased with both.
Welcome to Outbackers action

Have a great X-Mas

Thor


----------



## P.Estes (Oct 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new addition !! You have picked out a nice combo







I like what you said about the 21rs being "The biggest 21 footer out there'. No doubt about that..Have fun with the new toys and merry christmas....

P.Estes


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Both 05s excellent. Make sure you check into your sales tax deductions for this year. Could get a nice return.

Jared


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We love our 21RS and I'm sure you will too!!!! Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome and congratulations on your new purchases. I'm always happy to see someone else enjoying the winning combination of Tundra and Outback. As long as my kids can contort themselves into the back seat we will use ours to tow our 28 BHS. Once they get too big we will look around.

The fun part about owning a Tundra and towing is watching the surprised looks in the other drivers eyes as you pass them going uphill while towing. They just can't believe how much power we squeeze out of a small V-8.

Merry Christmas,

Reverie


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Yet another winning combo

congrats!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome aboard John, and I'm glad all went well for you


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote: "The fun part about owning a Tundra and towing is watching the surprised looks in the other drivers eyes as you pass them going uphill while towing. They just can't believe how much power we squeeze out of a small V-8."

I too love my Tundra and Outback, but I guess it must be those strick California smog laws choking my 4.7 because I sure don't go flying up hills and I only have 
21RS.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I pull my 28BHS up into the lower Appalachains which range from 3000 to about 6000 feet. My home is about 1000 feet above sea level. I am not sophisticated enough to tell you the gradiant of the climb but it can be considerable. It isn't exactly like climbing the Cahone Pass in California but it can be pretty steep.

I think people expect a Tundra to be underpowered, sort of like a 4 cylinder Ranger or something. I don't mean to imply I have some super-powered pickup. I just like pulling without too much concern about the power. Where the Tundra has a towing weakness is that it has a fairly short wheelbase. I have to be careful about crosswinds and passing Tractor/Trailers.

Reverie


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

That's funny that you mentioned Cajon Summit here in Calif. because that's the pass I go up most when I go dirtbike riding. I usually have 3 or 4 motorcycles and my EU3000 gen. in the bed of my truck, along with the 21rs. If I keep the momentum up it's ok in 3rd but if someone cuts in front of me I've had to drop into 2nd a few times. The other mountains I go up are Big Bear, the back way, Hwy. 38 (in 2nd). Kip, if you read this, how'd your Sequoia do going up the Grapevine and the North entrance to Sequoia? I plan on going up there as soon as school gets out in June. I used to swear by Toyotas until my wife's 2000 Four Runner's trans went out with only 50K miles on it. Luckily it was still under the powertrain warranty. They installed a brand new tranny and even paid for the rental car also. My friends brand new Ford F-250 HD V-10 4x4 just threw a spark plug and his friends brand new one just got a refund reimbursed through the lemon law for failure to fix his turbo diesel after about 10 attempts. I guess no brand is perfect after all. Maybe Honda?


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

bassplunker said:


> That's funny that you mentioned Cajon Summit here in Calif. because that's the pass I go up most when I go dirtbike riding. I usually have 3 or 4 motorcycles and my EU3000 gen. in the bed of my truck, along with the 21rs. If I keep the momentum up it's ok in 3rd but if someone cuts in front of me I've had to drop into 2nd a few times. The other mountains I go up are Big Bear, the back way, Hwy. 38 (in 2nd). Kip, if you read this, how'd your Sequoia do going up the Grapevine and the North entrance to Sequoia? I plan on going up there as soon as school gets out in June. I used to swear by Toyotas until my wife's 2000 Four Runner's trans went out with only 50K miles on it. Luckily it was still under the powertrain warranty. They installed a brand new tranny and even paid for the rental car also. My friends brand new Ford F-250 HD V-10 4x4 just threw a spark plug and his friends brand new one just got a refund reimbursed through the lemon law for failure to fix his turbo diesel after about 10 attempts. I guess no brand is perfect after all. Maybe Honda?
> [snapback]20516[/snapback]​


The '05 has a 282hp vvti motor,5 speed tranny,and 3.90 gears. Those changes from your set up may make a significant difference in hill climbing. That said,I had a easy ( incline wise) tow but didn't need to really get into the throttle, even for merging. The transmission didn't hunt with the OD on, stayed in "4th" at freeway speed (2750 RPM at 62MPH, but did upshift on the down hills. Cruise control worked on the flats, but really grabbed some gear for the slightest incline. I got smart about that, turned it off and let the throttle position stay the same and just lose a little speed at the peak. I hope that fine tuning my driving technique will bring my mileage up to 10 MPG. shy Both rigs are new so break in may still need to happen. I did notice some wild looking purple blotches on the muffler. This truck may have some potential for improvement with a less restrictive exhaust.

As for the Honda, both of mine work real well. My Accord is used as my work "Truck". Tires, Gas and Oil. 220k miles. You get strange looks at the service/parts counter when you ask about the front brake pads you had to replace at 155k miles "These are warrenty,right?".







Poor Kid. The van moves young and old people well.
I used to work at a 4x4 shop that specialized in Toyotas, so I just felt more comfortable with the Tundra. Especially with the price of any new truck now.

Regards,
John


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

It's funny you mention the back way to Big Bear. About 15 years ago I was on TDY (Air Force-speak for "Temporary Duty") to George AFB in Victorville. That base is closed now but when it was open we used to visit it a couple of times a year for exercises. One year some of my buddies and I had a day off and decided to visit Big Bear. It was in October. After driving up those narrow roads with three of us in the only seat in a 4 cylinder Ranger pickup we finally made it to Big Bear. Then it started to snow. And snow. And snow. We got socked-in and couldn't go anywhere. There we were, three young Airmen, poor as church mice and about to become AWOL due to circumstances beyond our control. One of the guys had the presence of mind to call our boss and explain the situation and he gave us an extra day. To this day I think he thought we were actually up there skiing. In fact we were so poor we wound up sleeping a Methodist Church which was nice enough to take us in. I never mentioned I was a Presbyterian but for that night I was a Methodist.

I can't imagine pulling any trailer up that road with any manner of truck. We encountered a few anchiant looking school buses along the way and they were moving pretty slow.

Reverie


----------

